# 9 yrs ago today:  Griffin X Bonnar!!



## Stickgrappler (Apr 9, 2014)

9 yrs ago today! The Ultimate Fighter season 1 finale 

Epic war between Forrest Griffin and Stephen Bonnar

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/9-years-ago-today-ultimate-fighter.htm


----------



## Steve (Apr 9, 2014)

The popularity of MMA currently owes a lot to that fight.  The codification of the rules which enabled States to sanction events paved the way for the first Ultimate Fighter reality show.  Getting MMA onto "free" TV, even if it was Spike, really opened up the sport to a lot of viewers.  And the war between these two guys made thousands of young men (and some women) say to themselves, "Man.  I want to do THAT!"  

We're seeing the fruits of that fight now, with elite level fighters who wandered into a gym specifically because they saw that fight.  

What's interesting is that, as fans, we allege to hate the decisions and love the finish.  Whether it's a TKO or a slick submission, that's what we consider the most fun.  But how many people talk about the 2:47 TKO in the OTHER final bout that night?  Diego Sanchez fought Kenny Florian and knocked him out in the first round.  Who talks about that fight?  How many people even remember that Diego Sanchez is technical the first TUF champion because his fight was earlier on the card?


----------



## CNida (Apr 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> The popularity of MMA currently owes a lot to that fight.  The codification of the rules which enabled States to sanction events paved the way for the first Ultimate Fighter reality show.  Getting MMA onto "free" TV, even if it was Spike, really opened up the sport to a lot of viewers.  And the war between these two guys made thousands of young men (and some women) say to themselves, "Man.  I want to do THAT!"
> 
> We're seeing the fruits of that fight now, with elite level fighters who wandered into a gym specifically because they saw that fight.
> 
> What's interesting is that, as fans, we allege to hate the decisions and love the finish.  Whether it's a TKO or a slick submission, that's what we consider the most fun.  But how many people talk about the 2:47 TKO in the OTHER final bout that night?  Diego Sanchez fought Kenny Florian and knocked him out in the first round.  Who talks about that fight?  How many people even remember that Diego Sanchez is technical the first TUF champion because his fight was earlier on the card?



Thats an excellent point. Its also funny that almost everyone on the first ultimate fighter show actually ended up in the UFC anyway...


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2014)

I did not realize the fight was that long ago.  It was a great fight and brought so many people into the world of MMA. 
 I think it also hurt boxing which was in a decline anyway.


----------



## Steve (Apr 9, 2014)

CNida said:


> Thats an excellent point. Its also funny that almost everyone on the first ultimate fighter show actually ended up in the UFC anyway...


Winning the show has never really mattered overly much, and once the fighters realized that, they stopped checking out after their fight.  It's also why the fighters now stay in the house after they lose.  They're there to jump back in should an injury occur. But they're also just there to train, get better and hopefully impress Dana White.

Win or lose, TUF is like a weeks long job interview for those guys (and girls).


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 9, 2014)

Great point about Diego, Steve... thank you!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello Steve:

*puts left palm to right fist and bows*

My sincerest apologies - I jumped the gun... I posted part of your reply about Diego without asking you first for permission

Again my sincerest apologies. If you want me to delete the comment I will. Please advise

Very truly yours in the MA,


-sg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Apr 9, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> Hello Steve:
> 
> *puts left palm to right fist and bows*
> 
> ...


I don't mind at all, and wouldn't have worried about it at all if you hadn't brought it up.  But really appreciate that you thought to ask.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 9, 2014)

Sincerest apologies. Noticed I fat-fingered the URL

Can't edit first post

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/9-years-ago-today-ultimate-fighter.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 10, 2014)

Now it's alright


----------

